# Verkauf von Android Apps



## Kr0e (26. Mrz 2012)

Hallo!

Ich war in den letzten 6 Tagen 2 mal im Gründerzentrum unserer Stadt 3 mal beim Finanz/Gewerbeamt.

Frage war immer die Selbe: Was muss ich beachten, wenn ich Apps über Google Play verkaufen will ?

Die Antwort war sehr unterschiedlich: 
- "Sie brauchen ein Gewerbe, am besten Einzelgewerbe!"
- "Sie brauchen kein Gewerbe, einfach bei der nächsten Steuererklärung als Nebengewinn eintragen"
- "Sie brauchen ein Gewerbe und zwar min. eine UG oder GmbH wegen Haftung bei Software" 

....

Irgendwann hatte ich das Bedürfnis diesen ****** einfahc mal ein paar gepfefferte Worte ins Gesicht zu klatschen.

Daraufhin war ich beim Anwalt, der hat mich nur über die jeweiligen Risiken informieren konnte mir aber uach niht sagen, was ich brauche bei Apps.

Ich war beim Steuerberater, der ebenfalls keine Ahnung hatte, wie es denn jetzt bei Apps seie...


-------

So! Ich hab bei den ganzen Problem das Gefühl, dass bei den ganzen Hindernisse eigentlcih keiner in der Lage sein dürfte, Apps zu verkaufen. Da dies aber offensichtlich nicht der Fall ist, bin ich anscheinend einfach zu doof dafür und würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir hier jemand mit Erfahrung mal Tipps geben könnte oder Erfahrungen teilen könnte.

Auch bei Google findet man zigtausend anders lautende Aussagen. Iwo habe ich gelesen, dass Google wohl für einen selber die Steuern abführt. Von allen Behaupten fand ich die am lächerlichsten.

Kurz noch zu meinen Mitteln: Ich bin Student und eine große/teure Firmengründung kommt nicht in Frage. Ich würde gerne etwas nebenverdienstmäßig verdienen ohne große Gefahren zu haben.

Vielen Dank schonmal und netten Gruß,

Christopher

PS: Achso und wie natürlcih bei allen Vertretern des "Rechts" auch, erwarte ich natürlich KEINE verbindlichen Aussagen!!


----------



## Gast2 (26. Mrz 2012)

Ich meine gehört zu haben, dass ein Gewerbe erst ab einem bestimmten Umsatz wichtig ist. Daher tendiere ich zu der Variante mit der Steuererklärung. Ich würde an deiner Stelle zusehen, dass ich das schriftlich bekomme, damit man dir falls es doch anders war erst mal nicht ans Bein pinkeln kann. 

Letztlich würde ich das aber dann doch nochmal von einem Anwalt abklären lassen. :/


----------



## Kr0e (27. Mrz 2012)

Hallo!

Habe seit gestern weiterhin viel gesucht und gelesen zu dem Thema.

Ich vermute langsam, dass auch ich als Student vermutlich ein Gewerbe anmelden muss. 
Hierfür käme dann ja logischerweise (aus Kostengründen) nur das Einzelgewerbe für mich in Frage.

Was mich hier stört (wie auch bei einer GbR) ist die Haftungsproblematik. Ich meine.... man haftet ja mit gesamtem Privatvermögen. Nun gäbe es ja bei Apps nichts wofür man "groß" haften kann, sag ich mal. Ich meine keine Ware, die vergiftet ist etc . ABER:

(Beide Beispiele sind für bezahlte Apps)

Wie genau liegt die Haftung bei Apps ? Angenommen ich mache eine Navigationsapp (rein fiktiv) und ein Autofahrer baut einen Unfall und stirbt, sagen wir weil die App "gehangen" hat und er deshalb 2 Sekunden zu lang am Handy rumgefummelt hat und daher von der Straße abkam.

Oder sagen wir einen Terminkalender und ein Manager verpasst einen Millionenvertrag, weil der Kalender den falschen Tag ansagte (warum uach immer).


Kann man hierfür verklagt werden ? 

Android.com

Das ist die Developervereinbarung bei Google. Sie sagen recht weit unten, dass Google von allen Schäden befreit ist und der DEveloper für alles haftet, klar die wollen auf Nummer Sicher gehen.

Andererseits steht in der Nutzungsbedingung von Google Play außerdem noch:

Google Play Terms of Service

9. Gewährleistungsausschluss

9.2 Keines der Produkte ist für den Einsatz in einer kerntechnischen Anlage, in lebenserhaltenden Systemen, in der Notfallkommunikation, in Navigations- oder Kommunikationssystemen der Luftfahrt, in Systemen zur Kontrolle des Luftverkehrs oder irgendeinem vergleichbaren Einsatzgebiet bestimmt, das im Falle von Produktfehlern zum Tod, zu menschlichen Verletzungen oder zu ernsten Körper- oder Umweltschäden führen kann.

-------

Damit wären ja das 1. Beispiel zumindest abgedeckt, oder sehe ich das falsch ?

-----

Außerdem:

9.1 Google übernimmt keine Gewähr für die Verfügbarkeit von Google Play, die Verwendbarkeit von Google Play für die von Ihnen verfolgten Zwecke sowie die Fehlerfreiheit und Vollständigkeit auf Google Play angebotener Produkte.

Damit wäre dann sogar ggf. der 2te FAll abgedeckt.. Aber dort steht ja nur dass GOOGLE keine Gewähr gibt, könnten die User trotzdem noch Regress bei den Entwickern verlangen ?


-----



Man, was man alles beachten muss und keiner kann einem mit Sicherheit was sagen...

Wer vertreibt denn diese 100.000 Apps... sind das alles große GmbHs ??

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## tuxedo (27. Mrz 2012)

War selbst vor ein paar Jahren mal selbstständig mit Gewerbe um mit einem Studienkollegen zusammen eine Software für eine Firma zu entwickeln.

Wenn du nur hier und da mal eine Aktion startest bei der Geld bei rum kommt, dann brauchst du keinen "Gewerbeschein". Sonst müsste jeder der auf dem Flohmarkt den Keller entrümpelt ebenfalls eine Gewerbeanmeldung vorweisen.

Wenn du aber in der Absicht stehst regelmäßig und mit Absicht auf Gewinnerzielung zu handeln (was bei einem Verkauf von Apps über eine App-Vertreibs-Plattform wohl eindeutig der Fall ist), dann solltest du ein Gewerbe anmelden.

Da reicht die Form "Einzelunternehmen". Bis 17500EUR kannst du als "Kleinunternehmer" mit einer einfachen "Einnahme-Überschuss-Rechnung" (EÜR) leben. Sprich: Einnahmen und Ausgaben gegenüber stellen und schauen was unterm Strich übrig bleibt. Sollte also für's erste reichen. Wenn du mehr als 17500EUR einnimmst, ist es eh an der Zeit mal eien Steuer- und/oder Unternehmensberater mit ins Boot zu holen.

Es ist die freigestellt ob du Umsatzsteuer beim Finanzamt geltend machen willst. Sprich: Kaufst du etwas ein das auf der Rechnung MwSt. stehen hat, kannst du diesen Betrag vom Finanzamt zurückbekommen. Allerdings musst du dann auch auf deinen Rechnungen Umsatzsteuer/Mehrwertsteuer (wann man welchen Begriff benutzt weiß ich nimmer genau) ausweisen und diese Beträge ebenfalls dem FA melden. Unterm Strich: Wenn du mehr einkaufst wo MwSt. draufsteht als die verkaufst wo MwSt. drauf steht, bekommst du die Differenz vom FA ausgezahlt. Andernfalls musst du dem FA die Differenz abdrücken. 

Immer nur "einkaufen" aber nix "verkaufen" um quasi so billiger einzukaufen (weil man ja die MwSt vom FA zurück bekommt) geht auch nicht. Da läuft das Gewerbe dann unter "Liebhaberei" und ist nicht wirklich gern gesehen. Da könntest du dann schnell Probleme bekommen.

Solltest du die MwSt. Sache so haben wollen, dann musst du regelmäßig (bei mir war's monatlich) beim FA eine sogenannte "Umsatzsteuervoranmeldung" machen. Versäumst du diese (wiederholt), musst du Strafe zahlen.

Zur Haftung:

Naja, da kann man sicher ohne GmbH leben. Man sollte halt auf die eigene AGB etc. achten. Abschauen kann man da sicherlich bei der Konkurrenz wie die das formuliert haben. Aber ein Anwalt kann dir in Sachen Haftungsfragen im Softwarebereich sicher mehr dazu sagen. Für's Gewerbe an sich ist das Schnuppe (mal davon abgesehen dass man im allg. Haftungstechnisch mit einer GmbH persönlich besser da steht; Ist nur die Frage ob man's wirklich braucht).

Noch was allgemeines:

Wenn du Gewerbe anmeldest, wird sicher das örtliche/regionale Müllentsorgungsunternehmen auf dich zukommen und dir eine dicke, fette Mülltonne (gern auch om Container-Format) hinstellen für die du dann ordentlich zahlen musst. Ist aber kein problem: Denen kann man schnell beibringen dass bei der Softwareentwicklung quasi kein Müll anfällt und man Post i.d.R. "digital" erledigt.
Aber stell dich drauf ein dass du von Firmen und Institutionen erfährst oder Post bekommst, von denen du im Leben noch nix gehört hast.

Allgemeines Fazit:

Probier's erst ohne Gewerbeanmeldung. Sonst hast du den ganzen Papier/Behördenkram evtl. umsonst getan...
Würde erst ab sagen wir 50EUR die regelmäßig jeden Monat eingenommen werden das Gewerbe anmelden... 

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Kr0e (27. Mrz 2012)

Danke Alex,

hat mir schon etwas weitergeholfen. Hab auch gelesen, dass z.B. ein EULA der eine AGB (die erst beim Start der App sichtbar ist - Somit nach dem Kauf) nicht rechtskräftig ist in Deutschland.

Das Problem ist, dass man bei allen App Stores keine EULA / AGB zwingend beim Kauf angeben kann. Also nach dem Motto bestätige meine persönliche AGB/EULA sonst geht der Kauf nicht.


Bei der Sache mit 50€:

Meinste das quasi so, dass man erstmal "schwarz" verkauft und dann nachträglich bei guten Erträgen dann iwann ein Gewerbe nachträglich anmeldet ? Könnte das nicht Probleme geben, wenn die herausfinden, dass man schon seit 3 Monaten die Software verkauft (auch wenn man vlt erst 20 euro eingenommen hat) ?


----------



## tuxedo (27. Mrz 2012)

Korrekt. Im Fall von Google's PLAY Store bist du hier natürlich eingeschränkt. Du musst da mit den AGBs des Stores leben. Das heisst aber im Umkehrschluss: Biete in diesem Store nichts an, was sich nicht mit den AGBs des Stores vereinbaren lässt. 

EULAs sind nicht generell ungültig. Bei kostenlosen Download-Angeboten sind EULAs zulässig. Ob man sie dann allerdings vor dem Download oder nach dem Download, aber beim ersten Programmstart rechtskräftig platzieren kann weiß ich nicht mehr genau. 

Ich denke auch das man das ganze noch aus einem ganz anderen Blickwinkel betrachten sollte:

Was für Anwendungen hast du vor zu publizieren, welche im Nachhinein zu Schadensersatzansprüchen etc. führen könnten, welche nicht durch Google's AGB etc. ausgenommen wurden?!


----------



## Kr0e (27. Mrz 2012)

9.1 Google übernimmt keine Gewähr für die Verfügbarkeit von Google Play, die Verwendbarkeit von Google Play *für die von Ihnen verfolgten Zwecke sowie die Fehlerfreiheit und Vollständigkeit auf Google Play angebotener Produkte.*

Wenn Google keine Gewähr übernimmt, heißt das, dass dann die Entwickler selbst auch sicher sind ? Wenn dies so ist, würde ich dir Recht geben. Dann ist die meiste Software damit abgedeckt.

Wenn aber nur Google damit aus dem Schneider ist, könnte jeder Kunde wegen jeder Art Software den Entwickler verklagen, wenn irgendwas faul ist mit der Software und daraus ggf. Probleme entstehen.
(Was ich mir eigentlcih nicht vorstellen kann und auch nicht hoffe)

Mag sein, dass ich paranoid bin, aber man kennt ja die Rechtsverdreher...


----------



## tuxedo (27. Mrz 2012)

Du hast recht. Hier sieht's so aus als ob es eine "Rechtslücke" gäbe. Finde das auch recht schwammig formuliert. Zumindest für die Seite des App-Entwicklers. 

Jetzt müsste man in Erfahrung bringen ob es rechtens ist, beim Programmstart eine EULA anzuzeigen, und bei nicht-akzeptieren, den weiteren Programmstart zu unterbinden und das Programm somit zu beenden. 
Der Nutzer hat ja ein Rückgaberecht von dem er Gebrauch machen kann. In der App-Beschreibung könnte man ja zusätzlich auf diese EULA hinweisen.

Ganz wasserdicht wäre das dann immer noch nicht. Aber wohl etwas besser als nix?!

Ich werd' mal weiter suchen... Die Sache interessiert mich jetzt.


----------



## ARadauer (27. Mrz 2012)

Kr0e hat gesagt.:


> Kann man hierfür verklagt werden ?


nein


----------



## tuxedo (27. Mrz 2012)

Naja die Beispiele waren hier doch recht eindeutig. 

Aber was ist hiermit (mal abgesehen davon ob das bei Android überhaupt möglich ist) [Quelle: :]IT-Recht für App-Entwickler: Rechte und Pflichten | Seite 3 | Anwendungsentwicklung | Developer | ZDNet.de



> "Ein Beispiel soll dies verdeutlichen: Sie entwickeln für die Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung (FAZ) eine neue App. Durch unsaubere Programmierung löscht Ihre App eine wichtige Datei des Smartphone-Betriebssystems. Die User verlangen daraufhin Schadensersatz bei der FAZ. Diese wiederum nimmt Regress bei Ihnen. Insgesamt ist ein Schaden von zwei Millionen Euro entstanden. Haften Sie nun für diesen Schaden?"



Die Antwort:


> "Nach deutschem Recht haftet der Erbringer einer Leistung grundsätzlich für sämtliche Schäden, die durch seine mangelhafte Leistung entstehen. In unserem Beispiel würde der Entwickler somit für den Schaden von zwei Millionen Euro haften. "


----------



## Gast2 (27. Mrz 2012)

Dies ist meine persönliche Meinung bzw Erfahrung und somit nicht rechtsgültig!

Das mit der Eula AGB stimmt. Wenn du Software verkaufst *MUSS* diese *VOR* dem Kauf zur Verfügung stehen und akzeptiert werden sonst kann in Deutschland jeder klagen egal was drin stand. 

Wie das bei Gratis Software ist (nach Download ect.) weiss auch ich nicht. Bei Kaufsoftware ist es auf jeden Fall so! Bedeutet übrigens, dass wenn du klagst die Microsoft AGB ungültig sind, da diese bei Kauf nicht einsehbar waren (z.B. im Media Markt da in der Packung).

Was den Ausschluss der Google AGB in deinem Entwicklerfall bedeutet. Tja ohne Anwalt und dessen abnicken würde ich persönlich nichts da reinstellen solange ich grundsätzlich privat haftbar bin.

Nehmen wir an jemand baut nen Unfall weil deine App das Handy lahmgelegt hat. Unwichtig wie das passierte. Derjenige kann erstmal privat soviel klagen wie er will. Sollte sich nachher herausstellen, dass er Recht bekommt und du haftbar bist kann es ganz schön ungemütlich werden. So unwahrscheinlich der Fall auch klingen mag so ist er unter Umständen doch Existenzbedrohend und ich würde das Risiko nicht eingehen ohne das ich es abgeklärt habe. Und das geht letztlich nur mit einem Fachanwalt für Softwarelizenzen und AGB/EULAs. 

Ich an deiner Stelle (solange es nicht um horende Gewinne geht) würde die Software gratis anbieten. Unter einer Apache oder BSD artigen Lizenz mit entsprechenden (sehr häufig verwendeten) Lizenztexten und um eine Spende beten. Da kommt unter Umständen sogar mehr bei rum, da unendlich viel mehr Leute dein App laden werden. Um Gewerbe ect. kommst du dann auch erst mal run solange die Spenden die Geringfügigkeit nicht überschreiten.


----------



## tuxedo (27. Mrz 2012)

Ich würde es ähnlich machen. Mit einem Unterschied: In den AppStore (Market, wie auch immer) eine Kostenlose Version anbieten. Da kannst du EULA und Co. sicherlich nutzen (müsste man nochmal genauer recherchieren).

Falls du eine kostenpflichtige Version anbieten willst: Kostenlose/Beschränke Demo im Store, die kostenpflichtige dann über die eigene Webseite (ist ja bei Android kein Problem).

Auch ganz interessant:

Rechtliche Aspekte bei der App-Entwicklung

- Alex


----------



## Gast2 (27. Mrz 2012)

Unabhängig davon wie du es machst. Ich würde mich auf nichts aus dem Internet verlassen. Überleg dir genau wie du es machen willst und geh damit zum Anwalt um das abzuklären!


----------



## schlingel (27. Mrz 2012)

> Unter einer Apache oder BSD artigen Lizenz mit entsprechenden (sehr häufig verwendeten) Lizenztexten und um eine Spende beten.


Beten ist das richtige Wort. Dass dabei mehr rausschaut als bei einer 0.99€ App ist unwahrscheinlich. Generell ist es eine schlechte Idee seine Leistung herzuschenken wenn das Ziel ist, Geld damit zu machen. Ich hab jetzt leider keinen Link bei der Hand, aber eine App sehr günstig herzugeben und dann zu hoffen, dass es die Masse macht, ist eine schlechte Geschäftsidee.

Übrigens, eine Ltd. kostet 45 Pfund ;-)


----------



## Kr0e (27. Mrz 2012)

Danke euch Beiden!

@Tuxedo: Den Link hatte ich auch schon gesehen, krass ansich.


Allgemeine Frage: Wenn also eine Software kostenlos ist, dann kann man in keinem Fall dafür belangt werden ? DAs klingt ja erstmal ziemlich gut. Wie wäre es, wenn man dann noch Geld für Werbung bekommt ? Wäre (abgesehen vom Gewerbe) ja dann acuh haftungsfrei, nicht wahr ?


----------



## tuxedo (27. Mrz 2012)

> Allgemeine Frage: Wenn also eine Software kostenlos ist, dann kann man in keinem Fall dafür belangt werden ? DAs klingt ja erstmal ziemlich gut. Wie wäre es, wenn man dann noch Geld für Werbung bekommt ? Wäre (abgesehen vom Gewerbe) ja dann acuh haftungsfrei, nicht wahr ?



Du bist du auf dem Holzweg. Die Kern-Aussage war: Es besteht möglicherweise die Möglichkeit bei einer kostenlosen Anwendung sowas wie eine EULA rechtskräftig zu nutzen. Und dann könntest du die Haftungsbeschränkung in der Anwendung selbst vom User abnicken lassen...
Aber sicher ist auch das nicht. Wir sind hier ja auch nur Laien auf diesem Gebiet. --> Anwalt konsultieren.



> Wie wäre es, wenn man dann noch Geld für Werbung bekommt ? Wäre (abgesehen vom Gewerbe) ja dann acuh haftungsfrei, nicht wahr ?



Werbung == Einnahmen mit Gewinnerzielungsabsicht == Gewerbeanmeldung notwendig.


----------



## Gast2 (27. Mrz 2012)

Kr0e hat gesagt.:


> Allgemeine Frage: Wenn also eine Software kostenlos ist, dann kann man in keinem Fall dafür belangt werden ?



Du kannst erst mal immer belangt werden ...

Wenn du das nicht willst ist entscheidend wie die AGB und die Ausschlüsse formuliert sind. Da geht es auch darum wo ein Punkt sitzt und wie formuliert wird. Nur zu sagen ich bin für nichts verantwortlich ist rechtlich nicht bindend! 

Das Problem mit der gültigen AGB ist halt einfacher zu lösen, wenn die Software kostenlos ist, da man die Software zum lesen nicht erst kaufen muss. 

Wie bereits gesagt: Überleg dir was du machen willst und geh zu nem Fachanwalt!

[EDIT]Zu deiner Frage wie das andere machen: 

Viele machen sich keine Gedanken und gucken dann evtl. mal dumm aus der Wäsche! 

Von daher schon mal gut, dass du das vorher abklärst. Nur ohne Anwalt geht nix![/EDIT]


----------



## tuxedo (27. Mrz 2012)

Kr0e hat gesagt.:


> Bei der Sache mit 50€:
> 
> Meinste das quasi so, dass man erstmal "schwarz" verkauft und dann nachträglich bei guten Erträgen dann iwann ein Gewerbe nachträglich anmeldet ? Könnte das nicht Probleme geben, wenn die herausfinden, dass man schon seit 3 Monaten die Software verkauft (auch wenn man vlt erst 20 euro eingenommen hat) ?



Natürlich könnte das FA kommen und die Hand aufhalten wenn die das rausbekommen. Aber bei solch geringen Beträgen ist es unwahrscheinlich dass es da zu Problemen kommt.


----------

